# Boas > Anacondas >  Burm vs Yellow Anaconda? First BIG snake.

## shescountry89

Alright guys. So I am considering getting myself my first actual BIG python/boa this weekend at the show. I have the extra money, cage, and everything ready for whichever I choose. 

Biggest snake I've owned is my 7.5 ft peruvian, and i've handled many other large constrictors over 11ft. I watched my exs baby burmese for awhile and fell in love. But I also have a passion for yellow anacondas. 

Which one would you say is the best to start off with? A normal burmese python, or yellow anaconda? I'm not afraid to get bit or anything, will be handling them everyday once they settle in. 

I will keep them in my rack for awhile, then I do have a 4ft and 6ft cage. The 6ft is custom built out of melamine with 2 doors that have 2 locks on each window. It's a strong, and heavy cage. It also has wheels  :Very Happy: 

What do ya'll think?

----------


## redstormlax12

If you want something bigger than your peruvian then it would have to be a female yellow annie. Males get around 6-8 feet. I was looking at getting a yellow annie but I was looking for something that is calm most of the time. If you get a yellow annie make sure you get a CBB hatchling. Mistreated annies can become the spawns of satan and same with WC individuals. Also ive heard that they have a weird way or striking. It most like lashing, the strike side to side and can leave a nasty mark. 

On the other hand with the burm, if i was to choose, i would deffinetly choose the burm. I love the look of the normals burms and some of the morphs are amazing. A burm will get much larger than your peruvian. Im going to be getting a half dwarf burm soon and i can't wait. I always wanted a burm, but couldnt deal with a 12+ foot individual.

----------


## shescountry89

Yeah, I know the females get a lot larger. Female Yellows can get up to 13/14 feet am I correct? I have heard that if your Anaconda does not bite you once or twice, it's not healthy. Same goes for blood pythons. So I am prepared for that part, lol. Brace myself. 

I do love the burms, too. Their colors are awesome and I would probably get a male, not a female. It's going to be just me handling it, don't really have anyone else close to me that is really into reptiles.

----------


## redstormlax12

Yeah that is about right for females. An individual may be a little smaller than that, maybe around 11-12 feet, but annies are very robust and even a 6-8 foot individual is pretty large. 

Im sure you know, but most people advise once a constrictor gets around 8-10 feet, you should always have a second person there to help in case of an emergency. Im sure your experienced, but a 10 foot burm grabbing you in the wrong way could end tragically.

----------

_Chocolate Muffin's_ (05-15-2010)

----------


## shescountry89

Mm yeah, either way it's a large animal. Hopefully by the time it get's that large i'll have someone who can come over and help me with it when needed. I work the reptile shows here, so I am sure I could grab a guy to come help me out. 

I shall be careful, haha.

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

I have a rescued burm at my house right now. I personally have always loved burms but this one is testy. I had an albino male years ago that was completely kitten tame. I loved him to death. I knew a guy that had a green anaconda but this was a very unusual snake. It would take its food from your hand very slowly and gently. Id never seen anything like it. They same guy had a huge adult burm that was mean as could be. I think any big snake that has a good temperament as a baby will retain that as it gets older as long as you treat it right and handle it regularly. The choice is yours. Once you handle a couple different ones you will fall in love with one in particular and none of the others will matter  :Smile:

----------


## Seru1

I'll be totally honest when I say I am saying all of this with no first hand experience. Just personal preference and what I have read.

But I had zero interest in big snakes until I saw Yellow and Green annies. If I knew the best way to house and heat such a large animal I'd own a yellow right now. But as it stands I am still clueless and searching for info.


But yeah I'd say yellow annie.  :Smile:

----------


## Inugohan

I would say burm most likely. Anacondas like to have a small to large basin their cage for soaking in, thought not always necessary, it is a nice thing for them to have. I might be confusing them with green anacondas though i am sure both like to swim. A burm will swim too but not as much as i would consider an anaconda would. Also, I don't think a 6 foot cage is big enough for either as an adult though it is good to grow up in. I would say no less then 8x2 for an adult, but maybe thats not necessary either. Best of luck, but I vote burm! ~Caylan.S.~

----------


## shescountry89

> I have a rescued burm at my house right now. I personally have always loved burms but this one is testy. I had an albino male years ago that was completely kitten tame. I loved him to death. I knew a guy that had a green anaconda but this was a very unusual snake. It would take its food from your hand very slowly and gently. Id never seen anything like it. They same guy had a huge adult burm that was mean as could be. I think any big snake that has a good temperament as a baby will retain that as it gets older as long as you treat it right and handle it regularly. The choice is yours. Once you handle a couple different ones you will fall in love with one in particular and none of the others will matter


*I would have to agree with you, I was just curious about what other people's opinions were. I have heard both good and bad about both species, and it really all depends on how they are raised. I believe with the proper handling like you say, as you raise them from babies either or can be just as great of a pet.*




> I'll be totally honest when I say I am saying all of this with no first hand experience. Just personal preference and what I have read.
> 
> But I had zero interest in big snakes until I saw Yellow and Green annies. If I knew the best way to house and heat such a large animal I'd own a yellow right now. But as it stands I am still clueless and searching for info.
> 
> 
> But yeah I'd say yellow annie.


*I will take that into account, definatly always do your research on whatever you get lol.*




> I would say burm most likely. Anacondas like to have a small to large basin their cage for soaking in, thought not always necessary, it is a nice thing for them to have. I might be confusing them with green anacondas though i am sure both like to swim. A burm will swim too but not as much as i would consider an anaconda would. Also, I don't think a 6 foot cage is big enough for either as an adult though it is good to grow up in. I would say no less then 8x2 for an adult, but maybe thats not necessary either. Best of luck, but I vote burm! ~Caylan.S.~


*Male yellow anacondas don't get nearly as large as females, I am pretty sure they can do alright in a 6ft cage as long as you take them out regularly to stretch and give them exercise. With a burmese, they would need a larger cage eventually.*

----------


## nextherp13

Yellow anacondas are awesome, that is one of my dream snakes, dont know exactly why its just something about them that makes them awesome, so i would say yellow anaconda =)

----------


## Neal

> If you want something bigger than your peruvian then it would have to be a female yellow annie. Males get around 6-8 feet. I was looking at getting a yellow annie but I was looking for something that is calm most of the time. If you get a yellow annie make sure you get a CBB hatchling. Mistreated annies can become the spawns of satan and same with WC individuals. Also ive heard that they have a weird way or striking. It most like lashing, the strike side to side and can leave a nasty mark. 
> 
> On the other hand with the burm, if i was to choose, i would deffinetly choose the burm. I love the look of the normals burms and some of the morphs are amazing. A burm will get much larger than your peruvian. Im going to be getting a half dwarf burm soon and i can't wait. I always wanted a burm, but couldnt deal with a 12+ foot individual.


Your knowledge on Yellow's are way off.
Males 7-9 feet
Females 9-12 feet.

If you do not know for sure, then please keep your input to yourself.

If you're going to get a Burmese or a Yellow, I would highly recommending you getting one as a baby, that way you feel more comfortable with the snake as you and the snake get older, as well as while the snake grows.

The only way I would really get a larger snake, is it would have to be from a highly valued breeder, and it would have to be in person, so you can see first hand the temper of the snake as well as the condition.

If you are looking to get a Yellow, please place the peoples information that have dealings with them, and currently own them on top of people that "just hear".

----------


## mommanessy247

i thought burms got over 15 + ft & anacondas over 20 ft....am i wrong?

----------


## mumps

> i thought burms got over 15 + ft & anacondas over 20 ft....am i wrong?


You're thinking green anacondas and a female over 17 feet is VERY rare.  I challenge anyone to post a pic of one.

Burms (both male and female) can get over 15 feet.  I've seen monsters of both sexes.

I currently own a male burm AND a female yellow anaconda.  They are both extremely tame, and the yellow, when in the mood, takes her food gentler than a dog taking treats.  Other times it's so fast you never see it coming.

Both are great animals.  The burm (he's around 13 feet and 4 yrs. old) is more of a handful, but easier to handle as the yellow likes to move a lot, similar to retics.

I can't say anything bad about either, the choice is up to you.  Pick your favorite, or like me, pick both!

Chris

----------


## shescountry89

> Your knowledge on Yellow's are way off.
> Males 7-9 feet
> Females 9-12 feet.
> 
> If you do not know for sure, then please keep your input to yourself.
> 
> If you're going to get a Burmese or a Yellow, I would highly recommending you getting one as a baby, that way you feel more comfortable with the snake as you and the snake get older, as well as while the snake grows.
> 
> The only way I would really get a larger snake, is it would have to be from a highly valued breeder, and it would have to be in person, so you can see first hand the temper of the snake as well as the condition.
> ...


*That size does sound more about right, what I really thought but I've seen on different forums people stating their females got up to 14. But who knows. I'd definatly probably stick with a male Yellow if that was my choice. I do have a friend, from Electric Chair Reptiles who works my local show that has new babies this season. So I am planning on taking a look at them this weekend.*




> You're thinking green anacondas and a female over 17 feet is VERY rare.  I challenge anyone to post a pic of one.
> 
> Burms (both male and female) can get over 15 feet.  I've seen monsters of both sexes.
> 
> I currently own a male burm AND a female yellow anaconda.  They are both extremely tame, and the yellow, when in the mood, takes her food gentler than a dog taking treats.  Other times it's so fast you never see it coming.
> 
> Both are great animals.  The burm (he's around 13 feet and 4 yrs. old) is more of a handful, but easier to handle as the yellow likes to move a lot, similar to retics.
> 
> I can't say anything bad about either, the choice is up to you.  Pick your favorite, or like me, pick both!
> ...


*I'd love to have both, I just need to find more friends or get people at the show to come help me when they get to a size that might be a bit large for me. Considering it's going to be just me taking care of them, but I've done pretty well handling a 11ft Argentine boa before. That is awesome that your anaconda takes food like that, very unique and something i'd like to see.*

----------


## Neal

Yea, my anaconda doesn't even strike at her food, she just wraps her head around it and strangles it. Doesn't even bite sometimes.

I believe that Matt has a 11 ft female, but I have yet to see one in the 12 foot range, so 13 & 14 would seem an almost rare occasion to me.

----------


## shescountry89

> Yea, my anaconda doesn't even strike at her food, she just wraps her head around it and strangles it. Doesn't even bite sometimes.
> 
> I believe that Matt has a 11 ft female, but I have yet to see one in the 12 foot range, so 13 & 14 would seem an almost rare occasion to me.


*That sounds so neat, I am really excited  Sunday needs to get here already! Either way, I'll probably get a male.*

----------


## Neal

I know you said your friend has babies, but how long has he been breeding, and does he know the history of the snakes?

----------


## SERPENT_MASTERS

> Mm yeah, either way it's a large animal. Hopefully by the time it get's that large i'll have someone who can come over and help me with it when needed. I work the reptile shows here, so I am sure I could grab a guy to come help me out. 
> 
> I shall be careful, haha.


trust me that shall not be a problem. A beautiful lady who loves bigggg snakes. I'll be your helper lol!  :Good Job:

----------


## shescountry89

> I know you said your friend has babies, but how long has he been breeding, and does he know the history of the snakes?


He has over 10 years of experience with burmese pythons, and has been breeding them for about 8 years I believe. He's one of the well known burmese python breeders at my show. Been doing it for awhile, I know quite a few people who have purchased some nice burms from him, he's also very nice and good to work with. 




> trust me that shall not be a problem. A beautiful lady who loves bigggg snakes. I'll be your helper lol!


Haha, thanks !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Baran

Hi, 

I know this is my first post here, but I thought maybe I could chime in a little from experience with anacondas. 

I'm all for anacondas (I really like them!) and I've kept both yellow and greens. Female and male. They are a bit different than pythons in my experience, so hopefully this helps you. I would say you can reasonably expect a yellow CBB male anaconda to get to 7-9 ft if you feed him well and consistently and he has a good environment.

I would say a 6ft cage would do for a male if he doesn't get extra large. What is the width of your cage? It's important with anacondas so you can have a pool set up for them. I would say a minimum size for a cage for an anaconda would be half it's size by half it's size. IE 5 ft x 5 ft for a 10 foot guy. They don't need to be that tall ~ 2.5 feet, but low tops make them hard to clean if you can't remove the top. 

They spend  a lot of time in the water and often go to the bathroom there. I would use a low plastic tub or concrete mixer as a pool if you can find one about the right size and then put it in the cage and use it as a pool. You don't want a lot of stuff in the cage since annies will knock stuff all over! Like plants and the like.

I would also suggest that you start with a little guy and then you can use rubbermaid containers as it grows. That would give the snake a little more confidence (a huge cage for a little snake can be stressful) and it would give you time to setup a proper cage when he's an adult.

Many of the anacondas I've dealt with have had strong feeding responses. Be aware that any furry or feathered animal can easily set it off. Cats for sure (I don't know if you have any mammal pets, but I love cats...). I have had 1/2 inch lexan broken by a very excited green annie when a dog was in the room. We grabbed the dog, because no way we could have gotten it away from her if she got him. These snakes are unbelievably strong and it's hard to make a cage that will hold one if it is determined to get out. I would use 1/2" to 3/4" plexiglass/lexan if you make on yourself. I have heard custom one piece cages work well too.

To minimize the feeding response thing (with you as the feeder) I would recommend you wash your hands before you feed the little guy right from the start, and use tongs to feed him. That way he will hopefully not associate you with food, and if fed regularly, become a little less feeding aggressive.

I have met anacondas that weren't aggressive, but I think that is not the norm. Also, in my experience, some anacondas will get "nicer" with handling, and some won't. Even if you do everything right, you might get an annie that isn't docile, while I here a Burmese can become more easily used to the keeper if handled. If you end up with a non-docile annie, I recommend you treat it more as a "watching" snake and not so much for handling.

If he gets over 6ft or so you will almost definitely need someone else there to help you every time you clean the cage or have to move him. I don't have a lot of experience with pythons, but I will say that anacondas pound for pound are about as strong as caimans (crocodilians are my favorites...) and surpass most other snakes I've dealt with. I'm not trying to discourage you, but a full grown "little" yellow annie could most definitely kill you if you were alone and it got you right. Not saying it's likely, but you should always have someone else there to help with handling.

That's all that's coming to mind right this second. Sorry to go on so long. If you can honestly say "okay, I can handle that, that's fine. etc" knowing this, I suggest an anaconda. They can be very rewarding and they are absolutely amazing (in my opinion). Just make sure you are ready!

Just to reiterate the strength of these animals (sorry, it fascinates me) we had a 14ft female green who had a small deer. She decided not to eating it, after constricting it. On a whim, we decided to cut it open (because we wanted to see if the bones were crushed). While the bones were not visibly broken, all of the major blood vessels were ruptured. So, these guys don't need to asphyxiate you to kill you!

Good luck! feel free to ask any annie questions and I'll try to help out. If I have something wrong here let me know, this is just from my personal experiences.

Edit: You probably will get bit. If they don't let go, don't pull. That can cause some pretty bad muscle damage to your hand or whatever is bitten. They often let go if you wait them out, then put betadine on the bite if not go to the dr. They can get infected easily. Also, they're not dumb. If you let them go when they bite you, they'll learn to bite you when they want to be let go!

----------

_broadude_ (05-15-2010),_Chocolate Muffin's_ (05-15-2010),KingObeat (03-13-2012),_shescountry89_ (05-14-2010)

----------


## shescountry89

Wow, thanks for all that information! Took me a bit to read through it, lol. The cage is 6' by 3' I believe. But I think i'd get a different cage ready by the time it was an adult if I choose an Anaconda. This cage has been used a lot, and I could probably order up a new one. 

I am aware that they love the water, and I've got many different sized sterilite tubs they could use laying around the house. So I am not worried about that. I am planning on purchasing a baby, I have handled some babies before and they were pretty calm. Yet I know that can change as they grow older. I've gone a lot of re-search on then, and think I have myself prepared for what I am getting myself into. Anacondas are much different than any other snakes, very unique creatures and I'd love to own one.

----------


## ls1goat04

im guessing you are going to the all animal expo? i was there the first of may where i picked up my bci. i dont recall seeing any annies or burms. ill be there sunday as well getting some food for everyone, id love to see these big guys!

----------


## Mike Schultz

I'd recommend a burm over a yellow anaconda for a "first big snake" any day of the week... except anaconday!

Annacondas can be vicious... if you have no big snake experience, how will you care for a potentially 10ft snake that wants to tear you open?

Mind you, burms can be mean too, but its much more common in anacondas.

I suggest you find somebody who owns the snakes and check themm out in person before you make your decision. Ever seen an 18-20ft burmese? Been chewed by a 9ft yellow anaconda? I have and I chose the burmese python route  :Wink:

----------

_broadude_ (05-15-2010),_Chocolate Muffin's_ (05-15-2010)

----------


## shescountry89

> im guessing you are going to the all animal expo? i was there the first of may where i picked up my bci. i dont recall seeing any annies or burms. ill be there sunday as well getting some food for everyone, id love to see these big guys!


*I am there every show, I have a table tomorrow so you can look for me if you'd like. You just have to find the right person, Nate at Electric Chair Reptiles has had burms there for the past couple months and now has new babies.*




> I'd recommend a burm over a yellow anaconda for a "first big snake" any day of the week... except anaconday!
> 
> Annacondas can be vicious... if you have no big snake experience, how will you care for a potentially 10ft snake that wants to tear you open?
> 
> Mind you, burms can be mean too, but its much more common in anacondas.
> 
> I suggest you find somebody who owns the snakes and check themm out in person before you make your decision. Ever seen an 18-20ft burmese? Been chewed by a 9ft yellow anaconda? I have and I chose the burmese python route


Yes, I have seen and been around 18-20ft burmese pythons before. I do have SOME experience. Just haven't yet owned one myself. Haha.

----------


## Neal

> I'd recommend a burm over a yellow anaconda for a "first big snake" any day of the week... except anaconday!
> 
> Annacondas can be vicious... if you have no big snake experience, how will you care for a potentially 10ft snake that wants to tear you open?
> 
> Mind you, burms can be mean too, but its much more common in anacondas.
> 
> I suggest you find somebody who owns the snakes and check themm out in person before you make your decision. Ever seen an 18-20ft burmese? Been chewed by a 9ft yellow anaconda? I have and I chose the burmese python route


That isn't true.

If I had to assume, I've dealt with about 20 different anacondas to date, greens & yellows. These yellows were bred by glasscages and they honestly don't know anything IMO, because of what they said when I asked them some questions. The only yellows I've been bit by were their yearlings.

I've been struck at way more times by burmese and out of the 30 or so I've dealt with majority have tried to tag me.

Anacondas - 3/20
Burms - 22/30

I've never dealt with a WC burm eithier to top that off, and I've dealt with 2 WC anacondas, one being a green.

----------


## Mike Schultz

> That isn't true.
> 
> If I had to assume, I've dealt with about 20 different anacondas to date, greens & yellows. These yellows were bred by glasscages and they honestly don't know anything IMO, because of what they said when I asked them some questions. The only yellows I've been bit by were their yearlings.
> 
> I've been struck at way more times by burmese and out of the 30 or so I've dealt with majority have tried to tag me.
> 
> Anacondas - 3/20
> Burms - 22/30
> 
> I've never dealt with a WC burm eithier to top that off, and I've dealt with 2 WC anacondas, one being a green.


I've dealt with hundreds of greens, yellows, and burmese pythons, WC and CB, and i can assure you the anacondas are more prone to bite  :Wink: 

We've had an adult gravid yellow female for the past few months who is tame as can be... 99% of the time :B The other 1% of the time was when I pulled her out to show somebody how tame she was. That's how it goes, I guess.

----------


## shescountry89

Well, if I ever get an yellow anaconda I can only hope for the best that it tames down nicely! We'll see how it goes  :Smile: 

thanks for the advice guys.

----------


## Neal

> I've dealt with hundreds of greens, yellows, and burmese pythons, WC and CB, and i can assure you the anacondas are more prone to bite 
> 
> We've had an adult gravid yellow female for the past few months who is tame as can be... 99% of the time :B The other 1% of the time was when I pulled her out to show somebody how tame she was. That's how it goes, I guess.


I'm not trying to challenge you, and so please don't take this the wrong way.

You cannot say that an Anaconda is more prone to bite then a Burmese Python. However, yes you may of had more experiences in that case, but if you did the calculations with the numbers that I've seen, I'm sure Burmese would be a lot higher in the "prone" to bite category. Please do not state that Anacondas are more prone to bite just because that may of been your previous experience, but instead say:

"In my handling cases with Anacondas & Burmese, I have been bit or nipped at more by Anacondas, instead of Burmese."

What you say makes attempts to make it a fact, and it's not a fact, actually far from it.

EDIT:

shescountry, even though a lot of us, or rather most of us on the forum have tame Anacondas, I still would recommend you doing a lot of extensive research before you purchase either, as neither of these snakes are the best choice of a first big snake. Though a male Anaconda would be the best choice of the two, if you were to get one because of the slim chance of it ever getting into double digits.

----------


## shescountry89

I am really not to worried if it gets into double digits, that's not really to much of a problem. Only seen one yellow anaconda today, and no burms. My buddy Nate says he has a clutch that is about ready to hatch this week so by the next show he'll have some babies for me to choose from. So I didn't pick anything up today, just worked and helped out. Oh well.

----------


## Neal

> I am really not to worried if it gets into double digits, that's not really to much of a problem. Only seen one yellow anaconda today, and no burms. My buddy Nate says he has a clutch that is about ready to hatch this week so by the next show he'll have some babies for me to choose from. So I didn't pick anything up today, just worked and helped out. Oh well.


Just make sure you do a lot of research, and don't hesitate to ask questions if/when you do get your Yellow(if that's the route you're going). Also do not get your Yellow till he's put at least 2-3 meals down. For the sole reason they can be very troublesome eaters.

Between the users on the forums that have Yellows, we all have different trips and tricks for certain circumstances.

----------


## Denial

Alot of people are misinformed about anacondas temperments. Much like retics. People are prone to saying anacondas are like chainsaws. And this all comes from the thousands of imported wc snakes. It has somewhat died down with reticulated pythons but still seems to be the normal rep for anacondas. Not every snake is the same there are some snakes out there that from the time born to the time they die no matter how often you handle them will be satan and some are angels. However with more captive breeding that has been going on there is no reason you can not find not find a cbb yellow. Captive breeding has gone a long way and theres more and more people breeding anacondas nowadays especially yellows. Anacondas are more work then burms but they are also my favorite snakes.  I do however agree with mike about one thing no matter how tame you think they are sometimes they have an off day but you know what every snake has days where it doesent want to be messed with. Anacondas just have a way of showing it better. I will say 9o percent of the time you get bitten by an aconda you never see it coming. Usually with a burm you can usually tell when your about to get bitten but anacondas have different striking methods and alot of time they dont even strike they will just turn there head and tag the side of your arm or hand.  But I hate seeing people give these amazing animals bad reps. There not bad snakes. There amazing creatures just stay away from wc animals and purchase catpive bred babies and you should be fine. Also anacondas do not need a water bowl big enough to soak in to survive in captivity but I im my opinion they should be provided. They love the water and I couldnt ever take that away from them

----------

_shescountry89_ (05-17-2010)

----------


## Mike Schultz

> I'm not trying to challenge you, and so please don't take this the wrong way.
> 
> You cannot say that an Anaconda is more prone to bite then a Burmese Python. However, yes you may of had more experiences in that case, but if you did the calculations with the numbers that I've seen, I'm sure Burmese would be a lot higher in the "prone" to bite category. Please do not state that Anacondas are more prone to bite just because that may of been your previous experience, but instead say:
> 
> "In my handling cases with Anacondas & Burmese, I have been bit or nipped at more by Anacondas, instead of Burmese."
> 
> What you say makes attempts to make it a fact, and it's not a fact, actually far from it.


Don't take this the wrong way, but "the numbers you've seen" can probably be picked up off a single table at some reptile expos. 

Flip a coin twice and get heads both times. Does that mean it's more likely to land heads? Probably not. Flip the same coin 500 times and get 450 heads? Then you can say it's more prone to land that way  :Wink: 

I've only been messing with anacondas for a couple years now so I don't claim to be any expert, and I don't know your experience either besides what you've told me, but from the sheer numbers i've dealt with It's safe to say my sample population is probably more accurate of a representation of the species as a whole than the couple dozen you've played with.

SO far in this thread we've determined:

1. Burms get bigger
2. Anacondas are nippier
3. Both can and will bite you at some point in their lives, probably
4. The question is, which would you rather have?

----------

_shescountry89_ (05-17-2010)

----------


## shescountry89

I've heard about how Anacondas have different methods, to the point where it seems like they are very smart. I guess that is the only thing I am nervous about not seeing the bite coming, but it's something I've had to deal with if I ever do plan on purchasing one in the future. I do love them, they are beautiful creatures no doubt and I agree that people give them a bad rep. Just say the word "Anaconda" and they all tell you your crazy and get all quiet. 

I am going to purchase a burm as my first big python/boa. Since I have handled them more and are more familier to them than Anacondas right now I feel more comfortable with it. A friend and myself are going to the chicago reptile house tonight to see if they got in any babies, otherwise I will be waiting until Nate's babies hatch out here soon.

Thanks for the advice guys, once I pick up the new baby i'll definatly have pictures up ASAP  :Smile:

----------


## Denial

burms are amazing snakes

----------


## shescountry89

> burms are amazing snakes


That they are, I was walking around with a 9ft green at the show. Oooh how I fell in love  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mike Schultz

Love my burms  :Very Happy:  Really hoping they don't get banned now that I finally have the resources and space to breed them...

----------


## shescountry89

> Love my burms  Really hoping they don't get banned now that I finally have the resources and space to breed them...


Yeah, that would really suck!

----------


## Neal

All snakes are amazing, just some more then others.

----------

_Mike Schultz_ (05-17-2010)

----------


## shescountry89

Went to the chicago reptile house tonight, they are out of burmese pythons until wednesday. They are getting in a new shipment. My buddy picked up a 6ft hypo boa, and since he can't have more than 2 snakes at his house. I now have his albino green burmese python in my room for a couple weeks til he moves out and gets his own place. lol.

----------


## Paysons Bps

I would say anaconda how cool would it be to tell your friends family you have an anaconda in your house! 

-Payson!

----------


## shescountry89

> I would say anaconda how cool would it be to tell your friends family you have an anaconda in your house! 
> 
> -Payson!


This is very true, but you never want to get an animal just because 'its cool'. Haha. But it definatly would be awesome to have an animal such as a yellow anaconda in my collection.

----------


## Mike Schultz

They are very rewarding. I like our big female, but the wait for her to drop her babies is taking forever!

----------


## Denial

its not cool to own any animal its " a rewarding experience" The people that think its cool are usually the ones that give us the bad press

----------


## shescountry89

> its not cool to own any animal its " a rewarding experience" The people that think its cool are usually the ones that give us the bad press


It is definatly a rewarding experience, even to own any of these awesome animals at all. You are very right though, it's those who just say 'its cool' that ruin it all for us.




> They are very rewarding. I like our big female, but the wait for her to drop her babies is taking forever!


I am sure your very anxious! lol

----------


## Mike Schultz

The animals are cool for sure- who can argue that a solid blue gecko the size of a nickel, or a 15 ft long yellow and purple reticulated python isn't cool?

The problem lies in the other reasons that you keep them- if there are no other reasons than that the animals are "cool" then you have a bit of a problem!

----------


## shescountry89

> The animals are cool for sure- who can argue that a solid blue gecko the size of a nickel, or a 15 ft long yellow and purple reticulated python isn't cool?
> 
> The problem lies in the other reasons that you keep them- if there are no other reasons than that the animals are "cool" then you have a bit of a problem!


I agree completely.

----------


## Neal

It's ok to want an animal because you tink it looks awesome, or would be cool to own.

Like Mike said though, if there isn't any other reasons besides that fact, then you have no business keeping that species.

I got my Yellow because they're neat and unique, but it's not the only reason I got her. I wanted a snake that got big, but not as big as the others. I know I also wanted something in the boa family, and something that isn't as kept as much as other snakes. I did my study on Yellows, and I talked to Matt a lot before I ordered, like 2 months before I even purchased my girl.

----------

